# Lets See Your Fish Pics



## 1955 (Feb 24, 2022)

When I lived in CA I fished offshore around the Channel Islands & south into Mexico. My buddies & I always had a great time.

Dorado (Mahi Mahi)

Albacore

More Albacore

My buddies White Sea Bass


----------



## win231 (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Irwin (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 24, 2022)

https://www.dreamstime.com/close-up...ockings-back-line-behind-white-image150424806


----------



## RFW (Feb 24, 2022)

Sharing one so @1955 doesn't get lonely. Long, long, long time ago. Caught two with a lot of help, with a broken ankle, no less.


----------



## 1955 (Feb 24, 2022)

RFW said:


> Sharing one so @1955 doesn't get lonely. Long, long, long time ago. Caught two with a lot of help, with a broken ankle, no less.


Ok I'll bite, what are those?


----------



## RFW (Feb 24, 2022)

1955 said:


> Ok I'll bite, what are those?


Northern red snappers, I think? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## 1955 (Feb 24, 2022)

RFW said:


> Northern red snappers, I think? Can anyone confirm?


They look red - great catch...


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 24, 2022)

RFW said:


> Sharing one so @1955 doesn't get lonely. Long, long, long time ago. Caught two with a lot of help, with a broken ankle, no less.


Nice fish, what are they?

Just saw that you already answered.  These are not what we call red snapper in the Gulf of Mexico, but that's a pretty generic name.


----------



## Lara (Feb 24, 2022)

@RFW ...might be Deep Sea Grouper


----------



## RFW (Feb 24, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Nice fish, what are they?
> 
> Just saw that you already answered.  These are not what we call red snapper in the Gulf of Mexico, but that's a pretty generic name.


I have no idea what they are and I don't know fish.  And yes that was in Florida so probably not.


Lara said:


> @RFW ...might be Deep Sea Grouper


Could be.


----------



## Lara (Feb 24, 2022)

This is a Red Snapper in Florida so I think you're right RFW.


----------



## win231 (Feb 24, 2022)

Lara said:


> This is a Red Snapper in Florida so I think you're right RFW.
> 
> View attachment 210251


I looked & looked & looked, & finally saw the fish.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 24, 2022)

Well, I guess your fish are a bit larger than my fish but I was very proud of it. 
I caught it last year in North Carolina. 
I know I should have thrown him back but by the time I got the hook out he was in fish heaven and I'm sure happy to be there.
I did eat him although some of the bread crumbs were bigger than he was.


----------



## David777 (Feb 24, 2022)

From over a decade ago off a backpacking trip, 12 inch pan.  Nice sized golden trout we caught in Kings Canyon National Park wilderness, in a lake above 11,000 feet.   When cleaned, the guts of larger mature goldens in the sun have amazing glowing colors one of which is highly saturated magenta.  

In our vast universe with billions of galaxies, each with billions of stars, if Earth is the DNA organic life zoo of an ancient UIE race I actually suspect is probable, these fish are sure to be reknowned as some of the most wonderful across galaxies.  Before Earth monkey apes arose on the planet, UIE race tourists may have visited, camped, and fished these areas, feasting on tasty sizzling on a willow stick earth-pisces during evenings, just as we, looking at the vast universe of stars. In ancient days, UIEs didn't have to worry if a few humans saw them from time to time because they didn't have technology to record with certainty as we can now.  



During pan baking, we cover the pan top with foil for more efficient heat.  Just a wetting of oil on pan.  Mid phase after flesh is flaking off, will removed foil briefly and with a small long nose pliers and fork, remove the bones.  Then will mix in a 1/3 cup of rice cooked first.  Put it through a couple foil on top cycles, drying the fish flesh a bit then adding salt or whatever.  Mature high country golden trout taste much like fresh sea run steelhead rainbow trout with deep red meet and flesh with just enough oil to fry itself with the usual fine salmon flavor.


----------



## win231 (Feb 24, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Well, I guess your fish are a bit larger than my fish but I was very proud of it.
> I caught it last year in North Carolina.
> I know I should have thrown him back but by the time I got the hook out he was in fish heaven and I'm sure happy to be there.
> I did eat him although some of the bread crumbs were bigger than he was.View attachment 210261


Where's the fish?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 24, 2022)

What's Killing Coral Reefs? And How Can We Stop It?


----------



## 1955 (Feb 25, 2022)

David777 said:


> Nice sized golden trout we caught in Kings Canyon National Park wilderness, in a lake above 11,000 feet.



Yummy!


----------



## 1955 (Feb 25, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> What's Killing Coral Reefs? And How Can We Stop It?


Yep the ocean has many problems & has become humans cesspool on many levels.
I'm glad to have enjoyed some of it's bounty.


----------

